# inviting "likes" on Facebook



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

OK, little Billy Dum Dum is confused once more by Facebook 101.

I got an invite to "like" a friend's business page. How the hell did he send that? It read, "P*** suggested you like R******* Wallcovering, LLC"

I looked all over my main account and my "business page" and could not find a way to invite any friends to "like" by business page - or even my personal page. 

How do I invite FB Friends to "like" my business page ?

Or does FB know I am so "unlikeable" ? 

also, Does it make a difference if one "likes" a business page from the main account page or from the business page. Can you do both ?

Help me, the final exams are coming up and I want to be able to take FB201 next semester and not go to gruel school this summer


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

It's pretty easy. Just log into your facebook business page, look on the right hand column for a link that says "suggest to friends". Click that link, select friends and send invitation. Done!


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

Log into fb. Navigate to your business page. On the right hand side, there's a bunch of links. The last one of them reads "Suggest to Friends". Click on that one and pick the friends you want to suggest your page to. They will all receive the message you have received from your buddy.


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

Damn it rcon, did you have to post while I was typing!?


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

y.painting said:


> Damn it rcon, did you have to post while I was typing!?


:thumbup:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

told you I was a dummie. That's simple.


Now I'm embarrassed


thanks


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Done !

Some here may (or may not) get a personal duplication if they already liked my biz page from their biz page.


----------



## Colour Republic (Aug 20, 2010)

daArch said:


> Now I'm embarrassed



Don't be... delete the thread if needs be:whistling2:


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

I didn't get one


----------



## Wood511 (Dec 13, 2010)

Hang in there Arch. I'm confused too. I'm having my better half do mine because I don't understand the stuff either. And rest assured that if you do ever manage to figure it out, they will change the way it works the next day.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Now I gotta go back and re-invite people. Sorry for those who get a duplicate.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

chrisn said:


> I didn't get one


You had already added a "like", jeeeeez, you want me to phucking spam you ??? :whistling2:


----------



## SouthFloridaPainter (Jan 27, 2011)

Just so everyone is on the same page, do not confuse the regular facebook page and the more important one for us, a business " FAN " page.

From the facebook homepage, make sure you are selecting the "* Create a Page* " for your business. 

Good Luck


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Thank you everyone for the "likes" of my business page, I now have over 25 (just over) and was able to register a unique user name. If I did everything correctly, my biz page can be accessed with the url 
www.facebook.com/WallcoveringInstaller


----------

